# Bottled red roasted bell peppers



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you guys feel about these? 

I bought some and was shocked at how good the flavor is on them.

I've started using them in all kinds of stuff.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2006)

I use them alot when make Pizza.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Mar 29, 2006)

I think they are great, I usually roast my own, but when red peppers are $2 apiece, or out of season, i see nothing wrong with them


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

Very tasty. I love making them myself as well. I find the process a lot of fun.


----------



## Hopz (Mar 29, 2006)

Love them... only issue I have is when I don't use a whole bottle, the left overs don't keep well.
Anyone with a trick to extend the life of an opened bottle?


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

I consider myself to be pretty good with both grilling and smoking, but I just cant get that flavor off my rigs. It just POPS when you eat one from a jar and I cant make mine do that.

What do you guys do when you do them yourself?


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah Hopz...get a Foodsaver and vacuum all the air out of them. It will buy you a little time.


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

I just blacken them on the stovetop then place them under a bowl for about 15 minutes to steam. Then remove the skins and seeds. That is it.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 29, 2006)

My jarred peppers generally last for quite a while.

I use them in things where the taste of the preserving liquid will enhance the dish or at least not interfere.

Otherwise I roast my own, I tend to like them better.


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont know if you have ever tasted the water they come packed in, but once I did that, (almost no salt and packed with flavor) I started using that TOO and it does bring more flavor.

I have tried both grilling and smoking red peppers but I cannot even get close to the flavor they have in the bottle, not even close. I just dont know what the heck is causing that.


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes that liquid is quite flavorful.


----------



## Hopz (Mar 29, 2006)

I make a pasta dish with grilled chicken, black olives, capers, and roasted red peppers. Just do the chicken on the grill... and saute the olives, capers and peppers with a healthy dose of garlic... then when those are cooked add in some crushed tomatos... warm it all up, slice the chicken which you cooked on the grill and pour it all over the cooked pasta. Easy and good.


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

I was thinking about taking garden grown reds and grilling them and then put them in distilled water for a spell in the frig.

Then puree them with some roasted garlic and the water I chilled them in and making an addition for a dish when you need that kind of flavor.

I even thought of just puree the peppers and some of the water right out of the jar with some roasted garlic and some FG black pep as a "kick it" option to dishes right before you plate them.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2006)

I use them regularly along with roasting my own. I found they get moldy fast so I just buy the smallest jars and plan on using them up.

They make a great addition to pasta and to sandwiches.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 29, 2006)

Ham Hock said:
			
		

> I was thinking about taking garden grown reds and grilling them and then put them in distilled water for a spell in the frig.
> 
> Then puree them with some roasted garlic and the water I chilled them in and making an addition for a dish when you need that kind of flavor.
> 
> I even thought of just puree the peppers and some of the water right out of the jar with some roasted garlic and some FG black pep as a "kick it" option to dishes right before you plate them.


 

I would definitely acidify the water with citric acid or vinegar or lemon juice or something for safety's sake.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 29, 2006)

Ham, you might like this sauce over all those fish you catch:

*TNT Roasted Red Pepper Sauce*

We had this sauce over a pork loin roast last night. I substituted Tabasco for ground red pepper with perhaps too heavy a hand, but otherwise this sauce was a success. Very rich flavor! 

Recipe is adapted from Joy of Cooking.

Heat 2 T olive oil in a medium heavy pan over medium heat. (I used my cast iron skillet.) Add 1-1/2 cups chopped onions and stir often, until lightly browned.

Stir in:
3 large or 4 medium red bell peppers, roasted, peeled, and coarsely chopped
2 T minced garlic
1 T sweet paprika
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 to 1/4 tsp ground red pepper to taste

Cook for one minute more. Add:
1-1/2 cups beef stock and one cup water, or 2 cups water

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, partially cover, and very slowly simmer the sauce for 1-1/2 hours. Puree the mixture in a blender or food processor and season with salt and pepper (doesn't need the salt and pepper, IMO).


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh I am SO diggin THAT recipe!

I got all the stuff and am gonna do sausage all day saturday, but you use NO ONION in that? I just cant cook without onion in this genre.

Im preppin sausage now and got it honed down to 4 different types

I like sweet pepper jelly to go with sliced sausage, cheese and crackers..

I thunk Im gonna try this Roasted Red Pepper Sauce and see what happens........

The only thing I am concerned about is the difference between sweet paprika and not.

I use paprika to garnish, it has little flavor at all, at least around here.

I use it to dash red across the dish but have never even considered its flavor content.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never tried any bottled ones. We roast them on the grill in the summer, and in the winter, I toss the peppers in olive oil and do in the oven or skillet. They're not true roasted peppers, but they sure are good. 
GB, I have a smooth glass cooktop...Might be good for blackening the peppers, but what do you think that would do to my stovetop?

A very inexpensive item that I always keep on hand is jarred pimento. They look pretty in lots of dishes, and add a mild, sweet red pepper taste.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 29, 2006)

I buy jars of roasted red peppers all the time.  Once the jar is opened, I top it up with plain white vinegar every time I use a pepper or pepper(s).  Enough vinegar to keep the peppers completely covered.  I find the jar ends up lasting just as long as other pickled products in the fridge.


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

A very inexpensive item that I always keep on hand is jarred pimento.

_Now theres a tip that I use all the time. I love Pemintos_


----------



## mudbug (Mar 29, 2006)

Ham Hock said:
			
		

> I use paprika to garnish, it has little flavor at all, at least around here. I use it to dash red across the dish but have never even considered its flavor content.


 
I got my sweet paprika from my kid sister's travels to Poland, but really i think the showstopper is the addition of cinnamon.  You don't expect it, and it delivers a pretty interesting kick.


----------



## Hopz (Mar 29, 2006)

In my opinion, and I would certainly enjoy having some factual input here...pimento and roasted red peppers are the same animal, just a different size.
Taste them side by side and see what I mean.
When I was in Spain, one of my fondest memories was having a beer at a roadside restaurant, sitting outside in the shade of an olive tree. On the table was 3 or 4 bowls of different olives, and hanging on the side of the building was string after string of drying "pimentos" At least that was what my crude Spanish translation said... they looked like red peppers strung together.
What a great day that was... and I still love pimentos and roasted red peppers!


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2006)

The pimento is a heart shaped, sweet, meaty red pepper that is a little spicer and more aromatic than a red bell pepper. They are skinned by boiling or roasting in the oven, then submerging in cold water. I used to grow them in the greenhouse for some of my customers who canned their own.


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

Constance what name do they sell the seed under?

I have scoured the seed catalogs looking for "pimento" peppers and never seen the first offering.

Which one is it?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 29, 2006)

Ham Hock said:
			
		

> Constance what name do they sell the seed under?
> 
> I have scoured the seed catalogs looking for "pimento" peppers and never seen the first offering.
> 
> Which one is it?


 

Pimento Seeds


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you very much, jennyema, but I have seen that pepper billed as other things. (and have some seedlings on the way and 3 inches tall)

Is pimento really just any sweet red pepper?

Or is there a real peminto pepper?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never had roasted red peppers to my knowledge.  I've seen chefs prepare them on cooking shows and thought it was really cook and I always planned to do it but just never have.  I will def. be looking for a bottle of them on my next grocery visit.

Anyone else have any recipes that use them?  If so, would you mind posting them i the vegetable forum.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2006)

The pimento pepper is different from regular red bell peppers. Johnny's Seed sells a red pepper that they call "Lipstick" that is shaped like the pimento, and while it's a delicious pepper, it is not the same thing. 

Here's a source for the seed:

http://www.gardenguides.com/seedcatalog/vegetables/pepperpimiento.htm


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 29, 2006)

SizzlininIN they give you a whole nuther angle believe me.

I am making some cajun boudin and also some Tuscan sausage on sat, I am excited about what this ingridient will do for both of them.

Constance thanks for the imput, I haved asked a lot of people what the heck
a pimento really is and gotten just as many responses.

I will tell you this, The red peppers I have been using, roasted from the bottle, make a pimento old news.........

Not only is the pepper good, but the water they come packed in is a finishing spirit worth buying the peppers in the first place.

If I could just learn how to do red peppers in this fashion, oh well, yet another horizon,,,,


----------

